# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Файлы mssip1.dll ; mssip2.dll ; mssip3.dll

## Winsent

При проверки автозапуска с помощью AVZ вер. 4.32 заметил эти файлы в автозагрузки:



> C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsSip1.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsSip2.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsSip3.dll


Самих этих файлов нет на ПК. Поиск толкового ничего так и не прояснил. Результаты поиска на скрипты AVZ, в том числе в разделе Помогите на этом форуме, удаляют эти файлы и записи связанные с ними.
Самое интересное, что в автозагрузке эти несуществующие файлы прописаны сразу после установки начисто ОС.
Что это за файлы такие? Стоит ли удалять их из автозапуска или пускай там болтаются, если не представляют какой-либо угрозы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Это из ключа:



```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\W inTrust\SubjectPackages\MS Subjects
```

Файлов на диске нет...

----------


## santa13

_Гриша_ 


> Файлов на диске нет...


почему вы так уверены?

*Добавлено через 17 минут*

если хотите я могу их завтро на форуме выложить....

все что связано с...
Z-connect
Скрытые процессы с подменной PID
файл desktop.ini
Ошибка "Generic Host Process for Win32 Services"
NT AUTHORITY
это одна большая история, я бы посоветовал вам как и с кидо взять с десяток компов с этими признаками и провести анализ...
лично у меня две такие машины но я живу на севере, я в этом успел разобраться а вот антивири нехера нелечат...... непризнанная эпидемия господа хелперы посмотрите сколько у вас в работе z-conect

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

*Winsent*

у меня к тебе один вопрос, ТЫ ПОЛЬЗУЕШСЯ вебмани?????????

----------


## Torvic99

Не надо их выкладывать, тем более 



> если хотите я могу их завтро на форуме выложить....


автор топика ясно написал что у него на компе файлов нет


> Самих этих файлов нет на ПК.

----------


## Winsent

> *Winsent*
> 
> у меня к тебе один вопрос, ТЫ ПОЛЬЗУЕШСЯ вебмани?????????


 Нет на ПК не установлен клиент вэб мани

----------


## santa13

> автор топика ясно написал что у него на компе файлов нет


есть, есть. просто автор этих файлов распологает их с учетом чтобы,
АВЗ и КИС их недостали

----------


## Гриша

> есть, есть. просто автор этих файлов распологает их с учетом чтобы,
> АВЗ и КИС их недостали


Автор чего и для чего скрывает?

----------


## santa13

Например Backdoor.Win32.Sdbot.ops
AVZ и КИС раньше невидили,  пока неотправил тоннны файлов в вирлаб.

----------


## Гриша

Вы уверены в своих словах?

Скриншот с моей эталонной XP SP3  :Smiley:

----------


## santa13

> Вы уверены в своих словах?
> 
> Скриншот с моей эталонной XP SP3


правельный путь * C:\WINDOWS.0*\system32

эти и многие другие файлы, находятся в папке WINDOWS.0, на диске Х есть папка WINDOWS которая образуется после установки ОС, рядом с папкой WINDOWS должна быть WINDOWS.0. 
Вам остается только найти эту папку, так просто ее невидно даже если включить отоброженипе скрытых файлов, в тотал командоре ее тоже невидно.

кажется я понял как эти файлы скрываются от АВЗ и КИС, в АВЗ мы видим путь  C:\WINDOWS\system32, насамом деле это C:\WINDOWS.0\system32 поэтому он неможет добавить их в карантин. как-то так......

----------


## Гриша

Не пишите глупостей  :Smiley:

----------


## santa13

> Не пишите глупостей


вы о чем? у меня две железки, на ноуте после сбоя все гавно всплыло, расказаваю только то что вижу на своем ноуте.

----------


## anton_dr

> находятся в папке WINDOWS.0, на диске Х есть папка WINDOWS которая образуется после установки ОС, рядом с папкой WINDOWS должна быть WINDOWS.0.


Изначально на "голый" ПК система ставится в папку *WINDOWS*. Папка же *WINDOWS.0* образуется, если вы *повторно устанавливаете* систему с загрузочного диска, предварительно не удалив старую копию системы и не отформатировав диск.

----------


## santa13

*Winsent* файлы лежат на диске это точно! может хелперы в курсе что этоза файлы?

коротко..........
я хотел сказать что на пк в автозапуске эти файлы есть, но их я ненашел и невидел. в ноудбуке эти файлы также есть в автозапуске, и лежат они прямо перед носом в папке WINDOWS.0 .

----------


## Белый Сокол

*santa13*, может у Вас Windows какой-то особенный. По крайней мере у меня поиск не дал результатов, что вполне закономерно:

   




> может хелперы в курсе что это за файлы?


*Гриша* - старший хелпер, кстати  :Smiley:

----------


## Winsent

> *Winsent* файлы лежат на диске это точно!


Нет. Этих файлов не существует на ПК, как и папки windows.0. C образа восстановил чистую winXP sp3 и посмотрел на файлы из под liveCD.

  


Как видно таких файлов не существует, хотя они и прописаны в автозагрузку. Не думаю что z-connect научился свои файлы скрывать и под Linux.

----------


## cadrovic

mssip.dll... Ну чё он делает? А если это missing IP? Гаечка от какой-нибудь хрени вроде "RapidShare_Time_Resetter.exe"? :Cool: 
У себя такое обнаружил после появления признаков заражения, делал логи АВЗ по стандартным скриптам 3 и 2, судя по логам - АВЗ этого "мистера Сиплого" грохнул по своим соображениям. Всё живет и работает, так что даже не успел понять - что это такое...

----------


## PavelA

the multicast security based on session initial protocol (MSSIP) - м.б. это с этим связано?

----------

